# Books on Internet Marketing?



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: How to get customers to see your t-shirt site?*

are there any really good books that deal with internet marketing?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

maybe I should ask which of these two books are better and if anyone knows of others that are good?

the books are :

1) E-myth revisited

2) Lucky or smart


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Marc,

I can't comment on those since I haven't read them. However, you may want to check out different book sites (B&N, amazon.com, etc.) and look at the read reviews. You can usually get a good feel from what other people have to say -- the more objective the better.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks for the tip.


----------



## Xenyo (Jun 9, 2006)

I ahvent read the other one but E-Myths book is more about starting a company rather than internet marketing if I remember correctly.

The is a lot of information about internet marketing on the web, especially in places like webmaster forums like dnforums and digitalpoint.

Hope that helped.


----------



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I HATED E-myth revisited! It's the most aggravating and worst book I have ever read! The author goes around and around about business philosophy without really getting anywhere useful. I think it's really a promotion for his business consulting.

I also hated "the Irresistible Offer" by Mark Joyner. There is a lot of empty space in that book. He really stretched out the spacing. Also you don't need an "irresistible offer" to sell products. You just need products people want. I think the whole concept of USP is wrong. You don't need a USP. You just need a competitive advantage. I do have my own competitive advantages, which is why I can make money selling tshirts.


----------



## Luxe-T (Jan 14, 2009)

Guerrilla Marketing - J. Levinson


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

Luxe-T said:


> Guerrilla Marketing - J. Levinson


Does this book cover internet marketing as well or is it mostly how to get contacts person to person? I have heard that it's a good book.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I liked "Blog Marketing" by Jeremy Wright.


----------



## Visual-Ink (Apr 18, 2008)

"Guerrilla Marketing on the Internet" by Jay Levinson and "Web Marketing for Small Businesses" by Stephanie Diamond are two books that I found very useful.


----------

